# Need help identifying furry comic!



## CanzetYote (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember reading this one G-rated furry comic but I forget the name of it. All I remember was a skunk named Andy and a fox named Peter. There was also a duck, a ferret and a raccoon but I forgot their names. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2011)

not enough info for me


----------



## Oovie (Feb 24, 2011)

There was a duck in it? Definitely need to identify it now.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

Moved to comics forum


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like Orville and Critter County by Albert C. PeÃ±a.


----------



## CanzetYote (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, Critter County! That's it allright! I just forgot the name of it at the time.


----------

